# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Интернет магазин парфюмерии

## juicy

Аромат – это симфония запахов, его нужно “услышать”, понять, принять и найти свой собственный, который подчеркнет все, самое прекрасное в вас!
 Полезные свойства ароматических и эфирных масел абсолютно разные: одни оказывают успокаивающее, релаксирующее действие, другие наоборот тонизируют, возбуждают.
 Каждый запах парфюма обладает своим неповторимым ароматом и соответственно, своим особым действием и полезными свойствами.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Ключевое слово "возбуждают". =)

----------

